# Trolling Motor for 19' G/W



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a friend who wants to put a trolling motor on a 19' walk through Grady White. I have never owned such a boat and was wondering about shaft length, thrust and voltage. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

I would say a 36v 112lb trust, as far as shaft length goes that going to depend on freeboard/mounting height of trolling motor to the water. Knowing those hulls have more freeboard than most skiffs and bays if go as long as the make em, I think 60".


----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for your response.


----------

